# Research Stop Arimidex & Clomid



## msumuscle (Aug 2, 2011)

Sooo I'm just finishing up my 15 week tren a, test e, and eq cycle.  I have arimidex and clomid from research stop.  I would like to hear from some people having good experiences with these products from RS. I actually used RS Arimidex all throughout my cycle but I don't exactly know how to gauge it working.  My first cycle I did Test E 500mg/wk and got a breast bud.  This cycle while using Arimidex from RS I didnt get any signs of gyno whatsoever.  I don't know if that's enough to say it's working but I would like to hear some others opinions on these 2 products from Research Stop.  Thanks!


----------



## minimal (Aug 2, 2011)

What dose did you use


----------



## msumuscle (Aug 2, 2011)

.25 mgs ED of Arimidex


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 2, 2011)

RS is always good to go.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

I have used them with no probs


----------

